# Which foam board is best?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello guys. If you have to choose between Cellofoam or FOAMULAR. Which one would you choose and why?

Thanks.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cellofoam-3-4-in-x-1-21-ft-x-4-ft-R-3-Polystyrene-Insulating-Sheathing-6-Pack-150705/205517302

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Project-Panels-FOAMULAR-1-in-x-2-ft-x-2-ft-R-5-Insulation-Sheathing-PP1/203553730


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

I think this is the one most often recommended , because of ease of cutting and density. It does come in different sizes and thinkness.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-Co...-SearchPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-202085958-_-N


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd go with the pink stuff. That's what I used.

Magic


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

if you have a Lowes nearby their extruded foam comes in various sizes and thicknesses and is already green which is handy.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I use the pink stuff. You can do better on the price by getting a larger size than the 2’ X 2’ size in your link. I get it in the 2’ X 8’ size (which I don’t currently see on the Home Deport site). It is easy to cut to size (score with a razor knife) so it fits in your car.

The pink stuff and the green Lowes stuff that Cole posted is the same except the color.

The Cellofoam in you link looks to be basic Styrofoam that crumbles when you try to cut it. If that’s what it is, the only thing I have made with it is a mess.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've only used the pink stuff from HD in the 4X8 size.
They don't like to cut it for you with their power saw because they claim it dulls the blade, but I sweet-talked the manager into one cut last year. :laugh: :thumbsup:
Otherwise it cuts easily with a sharp box cutter and is fairly cheap.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"Best" is a term I really don't like with this hobby, implying as it does an absolute qualitative superiority, with the corresponding assumption that one should use that and only that.

As is most often the case, there is no one solution that is always right, and it most often depends on individual circumstances, meaning that no one but you can tell with certainty which set of circumstances applies.

Thus endeth the sermon.

What i would tell you is that ANY type of extruded foam product will work just fine. I buy pink foam "Dowboards" (as my local lumber yard calls them) in 1" and 2" thicknesses, 2x8 panels. I take them home, hanging out the back of my Outback, and cut them to size. This is the most economical way for me to do it.

Is size an issue for you? Get the smaller 2x2 panels. Cost? Buy in bulk or ask about damaged ones at a significant discount. Are you making scenic forms (smaller pieces are easier to work with) or layout base (longer and wider panels have more structural strength). Sometimes, the slight indentation in the foam surface caused by the printing of the manufacturer's logo and information is a problem, so you'll want to pay more for unmarked pieces.

For making straight cuts, i score the top as deeply as possible with a box cutter, place the panel across a straight edge, and push down, snapping the panel along the scored line. It creates a fairly neat, but not perfect, edge. For scrolling cuts, i use a mini hacksaw (basically the blade held by a small handle at one end). A hot wire cutter works, but gives off toxic fumes. The foam can be further shaped and smoothed with a rasp. Minor dings can be patched with foam putty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

The pink foam is much better than the cellofoam. I used the 2x2 panels on my new layout. That's all that's available where I live and I was grateful to be able to get it. Up north you can get various sizes (4x8, 2x8) and thicknesses from a half inch to two inches thick.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you have to get the 2x2 squares be careful with them.
I had to use them also and only one side is flat, the other side gets squashed a bit when they cut them. 
At least mine were. Put a straight edge on them to check.

Tip, put the flat side UP.

Magic


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

I went with the pink foam. They do not have two inches thick in my area. I had to go with one inch, in a 4x8.

My wife wanted to go with Lowe's Green board. I just decided to save a few bucks.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

cole226 said:


> if you have a Lowes nearby their extruded foam comes in various sizes and thicknesses and is already green which is handy.
> 
> View attachment 288105


Used that stuff to make hillsides and such. I would recommend this one for sure. Easy to shape and cut as well.

-J.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Rock022 said:


> Hello guys. If you have to choose between Cellofoam or FOAMULAR. Which one would you choose and why?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Just don't use the kind made up of millions of tiny balls!
For the love of god DONT DO IT!
hhahahahahah ask me how I learned that one.


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 25, 2017)

I am starting out and am sharing space in a room in a small apartment so I need to have no mess. I used foam camping flooring from Kmart.Easy to work with.Makes no mess and is fire rated! Put it over 3/8 plywood.So far so good.


----------

